# Fire Salamander Database



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

I am often asked if i know where a particular salamandra can be sourced.
And i know there maybe rare/ unusual varieties out there, which could help towards captive breeding programmes.
Some of mine are loaned out for breeding on a 50/50 split on resulting young.

Therefore I am proposing to set up a database with information on who has what in the way of salamandra sub species,so that this information can be shared amongst fire salamander enthusiasts. 

This would be totally voluntary, but would obviously only work if people are prepared to participate.

For this to work, I would need the keepers name and contact details, be it mobile number or email address, location, the species kept and whether they are kept for pleasure or breeding, or both.

The information would be kept on a separate memory stick and any enquiry I receive will be passed to the person who has the salamanders and they can then contact the enquirer. No information will be passed to a third party and wont be publicly accessible.

This is how i would see it working:

Person A has 2 female Terrestris and is looking for a male as they would like to try breeding them.They contact me with the enquiry.
I check the database and find Person B has male Terrestris.
I contact person B giving them the name and contact details of Person A.
The rest is up to them, i get nothing from this and would take no responsibility from the outcome.


_I would like some feedback on this, do you think this would work, any thoughts would be appreciated._

_And if you like to pm me your details we can start._

_Thanks for looking and hopefully taking part._

_Ben_


----------



## pigeon (Aug 26, 2007)

Very good idea mate hope it takes off.


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

great idea Ben i for one could benefit from this kind of daterbase i know i dont have any sals of breeding age but feel free to add my details 

Matt


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Great idea, I'd add my details but my 4 aren't sexed or at breeding age yet.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for your support, please pm me your deatails and i can add them, age and sex of the sals doesnt matter, just that you have them, and i can amend when you know what the sexes are etc.

We have a go!!!:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

Ben let me know if you need any of my details mate i know you prob know them all


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i'll pm u want i have and my details.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Ben, i'll PM you my card details shortly, and some names for your fires.

Cheers
Al


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Pmd you.:2thumb:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks to all who have contributed so far, 
there are plenty more fire sal keepers out there, doent matter if they are too small to breed or you only have 1 individual.

Ben


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

update iis the are 6-7 keeper deatails now, so we are getting started, so come on peeps dont be shy, this could help with a few captive breedings, which is agood thing for our hobby is it not??


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

Good stuff you got the mods to make this thread a sticky


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

i have to confess it wasnt me that got it made a sticky, but i thankful it is, 

now c'mon peeps get pm ing me with your fire sal details


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Pmd you mine.


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

Any update on this has anyone used it or found it useful


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

yes i get pm's direct to me, so its being used.

iwas hoping i would get more, there are more keepers of salamandra than are letting me know, which is a shame, i was hoping to get some unusual species, but none as yet.
But a reat thanks for those who have used it!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I keep forgetting to PM you....:blush:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I keep forgetting to PM you....:blush:


 
just do it:lol2:


----------



## warrenjames (Jan 2, 2010)

lovely looking little creatures!!!


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

pm'd you with giglioli list


----------



## Patrick:_S (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi at all.
I'm keeping Salamandra s. alfredschmidti 3.3.6 s.s.gigliolii 0.0.3

I'm looking for other gigliolii, juveniles or adults, specimens with a lot of yellow, and they must come from serra san bruno! 
If someone can help me!

Best,
Patrick


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

My Salamandra are French terrestris, red terrestris, and gigliolii - but i think you already know that 

Cheers
Al


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

hey Ben how goes it ,still hitting stuff? how is this progressing ?i wish there was somethig like this in the field we will be entering shortly,have you turned up anything unexpected yet?,in the way of more unusual species? good stuff mate keep at it regards stu


----------

